# Desperatly looking for work!



## sheila (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi!

I am currently living in the Alentejo, Portugal and am desperatly looking for work.  I am bi-lingual in Portuguese and English. Computer literate. Of smart appearance. Have own car. Am willing to relocate pretty much anywhere!!
If anyone knows of any job opportunities it would be great to hear from you.

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not real familiar with Portugal, but I used to be HR manager for a plant in Germany. Let me give you one little hint in the job search.

It's often taken as a bad sign when someone is looking for "any" job. That forces the hiring manager (or the HR person) to try to figure out what jobs the person might be qualified for and capable of doing. And makes it all that much easier for them to say simply, "we have no job openings at the moment." 

You will usually have better luck if you say you are looking for a specific job (or type of job) - say, "accounting clerk" "secretary" "assembly worker" or whatever. It demonstrates that you're "focused" in your job search and nearly summarizes what you have to offer the company. You can always come back again in a couple weeks, looking for a different specific job.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sheila (Sep 29, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm not real familiar with Portugal, but I used to be HR manager for a plant in Germany. Let me give you one little hint in the job search.
> 
> It's often taken as a bad sign when someone is looking for "any" job. That forces the hiring manager (or the HR person) to try to figure out what jobs the person might be qualified for and capable of doing. And makes it all that much easier for them to say simply, "we have no job openings at the moment."
> 
> ...





Hi Bev,

Thanks for the advice, i hadn´t ever thought of it like that. 
It´s my "first " time, looking for a job on the net so all the advice is hugely appreaciated. 
Many Thanks
Sheila.


----------

